# got caught speeding



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I got caught for doing 119 in a 100 on 417. normally people are going a lot faster. like 130.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I got caught for doing 119 in a 100 on 417. normally people are going a lot faster. like 130.


...that is odd. i rarely see anyone doing under 130 in a 100. i think you should fight it.

i would like to initiate campaign to have anyone caught driving in excess of 150 km/hr stripped of their license and insurance. sadly, i won't get far. we live in a society where endangering innocent lives with your vehicle is not only accepted, tolerated and condoned, it is actively encouraged!

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...that is odd. i rarely see anyone doing under 130 in a 100. i think you should fight it.
> 
> i would like to initiate campaign to have anyone caught driving in excess of 150 km/hr stripped of their license and insurance. sadly, i won't get far. we live in a society where endangering innocent lives with your vehicle is not only accepted, tolerated and condoned, it is actively encouraged!
> 
> -dh


it's only a 60 dollar ticket. It's really not worth my time and effort to fight it. And it's the end of the month. ****ing cops


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I would like to see Canada get a version of the Autobahn, and anyone caught driving too slow is stripped of their liecense and insurance. Maybe they should be hung or shot too, I havent decided on that part yet. Of course the liecensing system would have to be changed so that Canadians would be forced to actually learn how to drive.................


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> it's only a 60 dollar ticket. It's really not worth my time and effort to fight it. And it's the end of the month. ****ing cops



...true, $60 is hardly worth protesting, but what about demerit points, or the risk of your insurance rates going up?

i have a feeling you'd find a sympathetic judge.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I would like to see Canada get a version of the Autobahn, and anyone caught driving too slow is stripped of their liecense and insurance. Maybe they should be hung or shot too, I havent decided on that part yet. Of course the liecensing system would have to be changed so that Canadians would be forced to actually learn how to drive.................


...yeah, its the slow drivers who are the major cause of the carnage on our highways. we definitely need to teach them how to drive as fast as humanly possible, thereby making our highways safer.

maybe testosterone injections would help. and campaigns that promote manly, me-first driving techniques.

lets hold contests where the first person to arrive at their destination gets free chest hair implants.

turn all our streets and highways into racetracks. yeah, that'll help.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...true, $60 is hardly worth protesting, but what about demerit points, or the risk of your insurance rates going up?
> 
> i have a feeling you'd find a sympathetic judge.
> 
> -dh


i didn't get any demerit points, and i dunno about insurance rates...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Its far too easy to get a license in this country. Germany, and most European countries have far stiffer qualifications, and far better drivers. Plus you have to go back for regular certification.
And nevr mind getting a motorcycle license unless your prepaired for extensive education and repeated t4esting and certification.
They have a law called `drive right` meaning, you stay in the right lane unless overtaking. If you are caught cruising in the left lane, (like every second buttholesurfer in Ontario)you are in for a severe penalty. Traffic fatalities are far lower there than they are here. Coincidence?? I think not.

CT.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Its far too easy to get a license in this country.
> 
> CT.


That I can agree with 110%.

Good, courteous driving is not hard. But even in the North (I did spend 6 years down in Toronto and Kitchener) the majority of drivers seem to be careless, lacking attention and have no idea what a signal is, etc.

I think it starts with the driving age being too young IMO. And being too easy to get a drivers license. Too many people on the road without respect for the machine they are in charge of.

AJC


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

On the Autobahn you can cruise in the left lane, as long as you are doing about 300 kph...........


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Its far too easy to get a license in this country. Germany, and most European countries have far stiffer qualifications, and far better drivers. Plus you have to go back for regular certification.
> And nevr mind getting a motorcycle license unless your prepaired for extensive education and repeated t4esting and certification.
> They have a law called `drive right` meaning, you stay in the right lane unless overtaking. If you are caught cruising in the left lane, (like every second buttholesurfer in Ontario)you are in for a severe penalty. Traffic fatalities are far lower there than they are here. Coincidence?? I think not.
> CT.


...it may be that they are, indeed, better drivers in europe, although i have read that they are not. i understand that the autobahn is a unique road. it could be duplicate on the prairies, but not in the middle of suburban southern ontario.

as for left lane bandits, they are certainly a puzzle, no question. but they are rarely the cause of highway carnage and, for the most part, only annoy drivers who are in way too much of a hurry. 

sensible drivers are never in a hurry. in fact, "good" driving is NOT about speed.

for "some" reason in western society, we are obsessed with left lane bandits. i think we all know the reason...

all the close calls i have witnessed in my 45 years of driving have been caused by speeders, me-first types and other arrogant "i'm more important than anyone else" drivers.

for some reason, i don't have the sudden urge to run for my life when a slow driver approaches...

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had to reduce my highway speed. I typically set my cruise at 130 but I got nailed a couple of times and it's bloody expensive so now I set it at 119 ~ 122.

Hell if you go much slower than that on the 401 you'd better consider installing a jump ramp on the back of your car.

Anything above 130 is a bit crazy, but even worse in my opinion are the guys who pass on the right and weave in and out of lanes without signalling.

100 KMPH was fine when cars were in their infantcy. 130 in a modern car, presuming you're stone cold sobre, wide awake and driving in good conditions is completely safe in my opinion.

I'm surprised you got dinged doing 119. They generally don't bother. It also depends on the relative speed of the other traffic on the highway at the time.


Don't be among the fastest.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As for slow drivers in the fast lane, I DO consider them a hazard and well, just plain ignorant. I have no issues with people who are nervous about highway driving and want to drive 100 kmph, but the place to safely do this is in the right lane or at very least, in the centre lane.


The difference between 100 and 120 is insignificant over a one hour drive. Try driving to Detroit and back, or down east. That 20kmph can make a big difference over long distances. 


I don't get frustrated when I encounter such imbeciles. I patiently wait until I can safely pass them on the right (something I avoid). 

The combination of these idiots and the idiots who are in WAY too much of a rush puts all drivers in jeopardy.

Balance is the key.

Saying the "left lane bandits" aren't a hazard is a bit like the bad driver who says "I've never been in an accident" (while failing to mention that they've caused quite a few).


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> As for slow drivers in the fast lane, I DO consider them a hazard and well, just plain ignorant. I have no issues with people who are nervous about highway driving and want to drive 100 kmph, but the place to safely do this is in the right lane or at very least, in the centre lane.
> The difference between 100 and 120 is insignificant over a one hour drive. Try driving to Detroit and back, or down east. That 20kmph can make a big difference over long distances.
> I don't get frustrated when I encounter such imbeciles. I patiently wait until I can safely pass them on the right (something I avoid).
> The combination of these idiots and the idiots who are in WAY too much of a rush puts all drivers in jeopardy.
> ...


...for the most part, i agree. 

and, yes, left lane bandits "can", in very rare instances, be a hazard, although i have yet to witness it, and i drive some 50-60,000 kms annually. for the most part, the problem is blown WAY out of proportion, usually by impatient drivers who feel personally impuned if they lose a fraction of a second off their drive time. and, generally, its not the driver doing 100 km in the left lane (seriously, how often does that happen..), but the driver doing 120 and actually passing:

this is what both myself and my girlfriend encounter most often, virtually EVERY TIME we get on a 400 series highway. you're passing a line of slower traffic, and you're travelling a about 120-125 and, INEVITABLY, some yahoo comes screaming up behind you, sits on your bumper and begins honking, gesticulating, flashing the high beams etc......:zzz:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> 130 in a modern car, presuming you're stone cold sobre, wide awake and driving in good conditions is completely safe in my opinion.
> 
> It also depends on the relative speed of the other traffic on the highway at the time. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...for the most part, i agree.
> 
> and, yes, left lane bandits "can", in very rare instances, be a hazard, although i have yet to witness it, and i drive some 50-60,000 kms annually. for the most part, the problem is blown WAY out of proportion, usually by impatient drivers who feel personally impuned if they lose a fraction of a second off their drive time. and, generally, its not the driver doing 100 km in the left lane (seriously, how often does that happen..), but the driver doing 120 and actually passing:
> 
> this is what both myself and my girlfriend encounter most often, virtually EVERY TIME we get on a 400 series highway. you're passing a line of slower traffic, and you're travelling a about 120-125 and, INEVITABLY, some yahoo comes screaming up behind you, sits on your bumper and begins honking, gesticulating, flashing the high beams etc......:zzz:



Yup, can't deny that's a very real problem and happens frequently, but I also drive a fair bit (all over the world) and I honestly see people driving 100 ~ 110 in the passing lane surprisingly often.

It's pretty simple really, if people are passing you on the right, you're probably in the wrong lane. 

I know I'm very cognizant of what's happening behind me and if I see someone approaching from the rear and gaining on me, I get my A$$ over. I wish I had a dollar for everytime I've been stuck behind someone (often on the cell phone) who seems oblivious to what's happening behind them.

Like I said, I've reduced my cruising speed to 120 so I'm not exactly driving like a maniac. Additionally I'm VERY conscientious about signalling lane changes, a practice that seems sorely lacking in many drivers.


I'm not talking about the GTA here. I do most of my driving between Brantford and Detroit and throughout the States.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I would like to see Canada get a version of the Autobahn


there's a stretch of highway between winnipeg and calgary with only two or three stoplights. I believe it is referred to as the "albertabahn"

on a more related note, it's a proven fact that driving as un-erratically as possible improves your gas mileage by a fair margin


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> there's a stretch of highway between winnipeg and calgary with only two or three stoplights. I believe it is referred to as the "albertabahn"
> 
> on a more related note, it's a proven fact that driving as un-erratically as possible improves your gas mileage by a fair margin



No question about it. I swear by cruise control. It's amazing how much drivers speed up and slow down and how apparent it is when you're on cruise control. I've passed the same car four or five times on the highway. That tells me the guy is driving emotionally. Also interesting with cruise control is when you pull out to pass someone and they speed up in the lane to your right. Human nature I guess. I like the computer to handle the consistancy aspect.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> on a more related note, it's a proven fact that driving as un-erratically as possible improves your gas mileage by a fair margin


.........


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*Albertabahn...*

This stretch of road from Winnipeg to Calgary it can't go through Saskatchewan. There's no hi-way here that can be bahn-ified.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont think any highway in Canada can be even close to the Autobahn. The government would have to actually take care of the roads for it to be like the Autobahn..............


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, try crossing the border from Sask to Alberta on any highway other than #1 (Trans Canada) or #16 (Yellowhead). All or at least most other highways change dramatically, from narrow overgrown undermaintained dogtracks on the Sask side to freshly paved, wide shouldered roads on the Alberta side. Yes, this is more an economic issue....anyways, the roads in Alberta are very well maintained. Which I appreciate, given that a good part of my living is made driving.

Saw a bad left lane incident last night. 100km/ph highway, lady (ya, I am definitely prejuidiced against wimmins drivers, ask me about it some time when ya got an hour) cruising the left lane at about 90. Moderate traffic load. I went around her on the right. Vehicle behind me was a tanker. She lane changed and forced it off the road, then saw it when she was 3/4 thru her lane change and swerved back, creating havoc in both lanes behind her. Of course, those behind her were following too close and too anxious to get past her but still, she had no business in the left lane to begin with.

Agreed with those above that 130km/h or so is safe for 98% of drivers (tho not that high % of vehicles currently on the road) *given the correct light traffic good road conditions* but those conditions don't exist anywhere with any consistency so you'll never see that speed legal in Canada.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I dont think any highway in Canada can be even close to the Autobahn. The government would have to actually take care of the roads for it to be like the Autobahn..............



The roads in Southern Ontario are actually pretty good. It's the sheer volume of traffic that poses the problem. It's not until you get past Hamilton heading west or Oshawa heading east that you have much room to move at most times of the day.

I've landed at Pearson as late as 10:00 PM and STILL found the 427 South to be a parking lot.

Too many cars out there.

The times they are a changing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Well, try crossing the border from Sask to Alberta on any highway other than #1 (Trans Canada) or #16 (Yellowhead). All or at least most other highways change dramatically, from narrow overgrown undermaintained dogtracks on the Sask side to freshly paved, wide shouldered roads on the Alberta side. Yes, this is more an economic issue....anyways, the roads in Alberta are very well maintained. Which I appreciate, given that a good part of my living is made driving.
> 
> Saw a bad left lane incident last night. 100km/ph highway, lady (ya, I am definitely prejuidiced against wimmins drivers, ask me about it some time when ya got an hour) cruising the left lane at about 90. Moderate traffic load. I went around her on the right. Vehicle behind me was a tanker. She lane changed and forced it off the road, then saw it when she was 3/4 thru her lane change and swerved back, creating havoc in both lanes behind her. Of course, those behind her were following too close and too anxious to get past her but still, she had no business in the left lane to begin with.
> 
> Agreed with those above that 130km/h or so is safe for 98% of drivers (tho not that high % of vehicles currently on the road) *given the correct light traffic good road conditions* but those conditions don't exist anywhere with any consistency so you'll never see that speed legal in Canada.



I think a speed on 120 is reasonable. It's 70 MPH in some states. Common sense dictates that you cant drive 120 if it's bumper to bumper.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The ashphalt used on Canadian roads is the poorest quality available. The Autobahn has way more traffic than any Canadian roads, and the pavement lasts along time because they use high grade. The problem we have here, is the politicians have to table budgets and stay within those budgets. If they were to do a proper job, they would go over budget and the media would hang them out to dry. Instead they stay within budget by cutting corners................


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

i think they should pay more attention to drugs and gangs shit.. not going a little over the speed limit


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think a speed on 120 is reasonable. It's 70 MPH in some states. Common sense dictates that you cant drive 120 if it's bumper to bumper.


...common sense? what does that have to with getting behind the wheel?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mick7 said:


> i think they should pay more attention to drugs and gangs shit.. not going a little over the speed limit



...3,000 killed. 1/2 million injured. annually. you were saying...?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...common sense? what does that have to with getting behind the wheel?



Point taken, but you can't apply laws assuming everyone is a complete a$$.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Autobahn has a very low fatility and injury rate compared to Canada and the US even though there are way more cars on the Autobahn and there are stretches where 300kph is common. Speed doesnt kill, its bad driving skills and bad jusdgement that kills...............


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Point taken, but you can't apply laws assuming everyone is a complete a$$.


...except in the case of automobiles, which really seem to have the power to turn way too many of us into morons.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The Autobahn has a very low fatility and injury rate compared to Canada and the US even though there are way more cars on the Autobahn and there are stretches where 300kph is common. Speed doesnt kill, its bad driving skills and bad jusdgement that kills...............



At 300 KMPH your chances of being injured in an accident are almost nil, LOL.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The Autobahn has a very low fatility and injury rate compared to Canada and the US even though there are way more cars on the Autobahn and there are stretches where 300kph is common. Speed doesnt kill, its bad driving skills and bad jusdgement that kills...............


...speeding IS bad driving skills AND bad judgement. as well, you have to disntinguish between speeding and driving too fast. there are many, many situations where, for example, 90 km is way to fast on the 401, or 80 km is way too fast on the gardiner or dvd.

and defending speeding, or advocating higher speed limits, given the daily carnage on our highways, is absolute lunacy.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> At 300 KMPH your chances of being injured in an accident are almost nil, LOL.


..................... !!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I fully defend higher speed limits. The problem isnt the speed in which people drive. There is a multitude of reasons why injury and death occur on the road. If speed were the reason for all the injuries, you would see the Autobahn and race tracks all over the world being total death traps, and the fact is, they are the opposite when compared to a regular Canadian street driven on by a typical Canadian driver. If you put Canadians thru driver training in Germany, about 75% would fail. 99% of the people that would pass would eventually get their liecense pulled about a week later. Canadians dont want to fess up that they are the problem, so they blame speed. Speed aint the problem.................


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I fully defend higher speed limits. The problem isnt the speed in which people drive. There is a multitude of reasons why injury and death occur on the road. If speed were the reason for all the injuries, you would see the Autobahn and race tracks all over the world being total death traps, and the fact is, they are the opposite when compared to a regular Canadian street driven on by a typical Canadian driver. If you put Canadians thru driver training in Germany, about 75% would fail. 99% of the people that would pass would eventually get their liecense pulled about a week later. Canadians dont want to fess up that they are the problem, so they blame speed. Speed aint the problem.................


So...what you are saying is that less than 1% of Canadians are capable of driving with the skill and dexterity of a German? On what do you base that?

The fact is that we drive here under Canadian conditions. The fact is that at 100 kph your chances of avoiding and recovering from a situation are a lot greater than at 300 kph. Situations happen. An animal runs if front of you, debris falls from a truck, a tire blows out. 

In every country in the world the majority of people will be incapable of handling a vehicle at high speeds. It is best that we don't have people mingling with them at 300kph.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I fully defend higher speed limits. The problem isnt the speed in which people drive. There is a multitude of reasons why injury and death occur on the road. If speed were the reason for all the injuries, you would see the Autobahn and race tracks all over the world being total death traps, and the fact is, they are the opposite when compared to a regular Canadian street driven on by a typical Canadian driver. If you put Canadians thru driver training in Germany, about 75% would fail. 99% of the people that would pass would eventually get their liecense pulled about a week later. Canadians dont want to fess up that they are the problem, so they blame speed. Speed aint the problem.................


...your race track analogy is a straw man - apples and oranges. i have been driving for 42 years, i've driven everywhere in canada. trust me, my friend, speed IS the problem. no one is suggesting, as you imply, that "speed (is) the reason for all the injuries". there ARE other causes, including inattentiveness, arrogance etc, but take speeding and driving too fast out of the equation and you'd see such a drastic reduction in highway carnage that people would be claiming a miracle has taken place.

have you ever noticed how incredibly safe out highways magically become when there is a visible police presense? don't you find it amazing that arrogant speeders suddenly become polite and considerate. that is because you are, indeed, witnessing a genuine miracle. it CAN happen.

i agree with you that we are poor drivers, and that our children are learning from the example we set.

would you be interested to know what the tens of thousands of families of people who have been killed by speeders think of your defence of higher speed limits?

by the way, i'm curious...what is the hurry? and why is it more important than human life?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In good conditions, away from the GTA, 120 is safe. If it isn't safe for you, there are two other lanes. 

100 kmph was enacted when cars had no crumple zones, safety glass, seatbelts, air bags and when suspension and engineering in general were in their infantcy.


So,

if it's raining, slow down.
if it's foggy, slow down
if it's snowing or slippery for any reason....

130 and above? too fast with todays technology in my opinion.


Let's face it, cars are simply better today than in past decades.


I say, clamp down HARD on the really dangerous guys but that includes much more than speed. Agressive drivers and those who think the signal lever is only for their driving test are among those I'd most like to see penalized.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I say, clamp down HARD on the really dangerous guys but that includes much more than speed. Agressive drivers and those who think the signal lever is only for their driving test are among those I'd most like to see penalized.


...anything would be an improvement over the slap on the wrist they get now. there are very recent examples of drivers who killed people by running red lights or stop signs and getting fined a couple of hundred dollars, AND keep their licence!

when is the last time you saw someone slow down for a stop sign, much less stop?

good luck trying to explain ANY of this to a young, male driver.

-dh


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Some stats*

These are only statistics and you can interpret them however you wish.

Canada - Tranportation Canada's 1998 Annual Report lists the 1997 injury total as 221,186 with a reported 3,064 fatalites.

Germany - According to the German Federal Statistical Office in 1998, 7,792 citizens were killed in motor vehicle accidents, with 497,000 injuries reported. We estimate that 65,000 of the reported injuries were serious. 

You can certainly take into account the population difference but you are still left with relatively comparable stats.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They arent comparable stats at all. Thats like comparing death tolls from hurricanes on Jupiter versus the United States...............


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> They arent comparable stats at all. Thats like comparing death tolls from hurricanes on Jupiter versus the United States...............


How so? Because they don't agree with what you have been arguing?

Please explain.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Autobahn is about 7000 miles and its traveled by not only people from Germany but from all of Europe. The European population density is huge when compared to Canada. All of Europe could easily fit inside of Ontarios borders and there would still be room left over. Because of that many Europeans cross borders and travel amongst the countries daily. Canada has a few cars on millions of miles of roads. Unless you have driven there you wouldnt understand the difference. Add to the fact that the majority of fatalities and injuries on German roads are in the Eastern parts, not on the Autobahn itself, means you cant compare apples to oranges. Many governments have studied the Autobahn as the right way to build and manage a transportation system. Here we just build a road, and thats it. The Autobahn is planned, and managed at all times. I suggest you read some real studies on things before just blurting out numbers that have no meaning when compared to each other. I hear the Maple Leafs scored more goals than the Argos, they must be a way better team...........


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The Autobahn is about 7000 miles and its traveled by not only people from Germany but from all of Europe. The European population density is huge when compared to Canada. All of Europe could easily fit inside of Ontarios borders and there would still be room left over. Because of that many Europeans cross borders and travel amongst the countries daily. Canada has a few cars on millions of miles of roads. Unless you have driven there you wouldnt understand the difference. Add to the fact that the majority of fatalities and injuries on German roads are in the Eastern parts, not on the Autobahn itself, means you cant compare apples to oranges. Many governments have studied the Autobahn as the right way to build and manage a transportation system. Here we just build a road, and thats it. The Autobahn is planned, and managed at all times. I suggest you read some real studies on things before just blurting out numbers that have no meaning when compared to each other. I hear the Maple Leafs scored more goals than the Argos, they must be a way better team...........



Well, your point was that less than 1% of Canadian drivers were equal to all German drivers and that speed had no relation to accidents or fatalities.

My point was that you are wrong on both counts.

No need to get personal. You are supposedly a moderator, act like one.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Just because he's a mod, doesn't mean he cant say what's on his mind. This is having your say is it not?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> Well, your point was that less than 1% of Canadian drivers were equal to all German drivers and that speed had no relation to accidents or fatalities.
> 
> My point was that you are wrong on both counts.
> 
> No need to get personal. You are supposedly a moderator, act like one.


*cough*banned*cough*:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I drive about 50 -60K a year, I commute 100km each way to work so thats 200Km a day. There is a difference between speed and haste. Driving at 120 is ok if you are comfortable with it and can afford the ticket. But it's the ones that are in aggressive drive mode that cause a lot of the problems. Just gotta pass the guy in front of me, it's like a virtual race. Can't drive with the flow , gotta get there yesterday attitude. But I have another pet peeve with drivers and that is the ones that just gotta hug that yellow line, coming around the corner with one tire on the yellow line. There is nothing worse, with the exception of the person driving 50-60 in an 80, than the one coming at you strattling the yellow line.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I drive about 50 -60K a year, I commute 100km each way to work so thats 200Km a day. There is a difference between speed and haste. Driving at 120 is ok if you are comfortable with it and can afford the ticket. But it's the ones that are in aggressive drive mode that cause a lot of the problems. Just gotta pass the guy in front of me, it's like a virtual race. Can't drive with the flow , gotta get there yesterday attitude. But I have another pet peeve with drivers and that is the ones that just gotta hug that yellow line, coming around the corner with one tire on the yellow line. There is nothing worse, with the exception of the person driving 50-60 in an 80, than the one coming at you strattling the yellow line.


i agree. and then you get the ones that hug the yellow line doing 60 in an 80, and you don't really want to pass them, because they're in the middle of the road.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> it's only a 60 dollar ticket. It's really not worth my time and effort to fight it. And it's the end of the month. ****ing cops


You most of got someone in bad mood and/or under quota. The thing that sucks is that insurance companies can use that to keep your rates up for another couple of years.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea some of them can be pretty mean, a buddy of mine was driving back from newmarket and somewhere around Kinmount the cop pulled him over doing 100 in an 80. He wouldn't drop it either. On top of that buddy had just bought his plate sticker but left on the counter at home... the cop pulled the van off the road and made him tow it... ouch 250 smacks. On the other hand i was coming home from work one night and was cruising about 100, nobody on the road except me. Well I came over a hill and they clocked me at 105.
It turned out to be a lady cop and she was very nice. She dropped it to 95 and I just got the fine no points. When she asked me for my insurance it was my buddy's syndrome.... It was at home in the letter holder in the kitchen, just too many things to remember anymore. Well again i was lucky, she went with my reason but warned me to get it in there as soon as I got home, whew saved 110 smacks. Just depends on the person.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I drive about 50 -60K a year, I commute 100km each way to work so thats 200Km a day. There is a difference between speed and haste. Driving at 120 is ok if you are comfortable with it and can afford the ticket. But it's the ones that are in aggressive drive mode that cause a lot of the problems. Just gotta pass the guy in front of me, it's like a virtual race. Can't drive with the flow , gotta get there yesterday attitude.


...well said!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> These are only statistics and you can interpret them however you wish.
> Canada - Tranportation Canada's 1998 Annual Report lists the 1997 injury total as 221,186 with a reported 3,064 fatalites.
> Germany - According to the German Federal Statistical Office in 1998, 7,792 citizens were killed in motor vehicle accidents, with 497,000 injuries reported. We estimate that 65,000 of the reported injuries were serious.
> You can certainly take into account the population difference but you are still left with relatively comparable stats.


...bottom line is that:

1. MOST of these are preventable.
2. in general, no one cares. try bringing these stats up at your next dinner party and watch how fast people's eyes glaze over and the subject gets changed to something more...interesting (like raising the speed limit...).
3. there is no sense of outrage. NOT EVEN FROM THE FAMILIES OF THE VICTIMS!

highway carnage is considered, by most of us, to be a fact of life, and most drivers are far more concerned with slow drivers or left lane bandits than they are with daily quota of human roadkill.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i especially like the one's that just have to be there first, they'll blow past you, then once they're ahead of you they'll slow down to slower than you were doing before


----------

